# Happy Birthday Hairazor



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You also receive a visit from the Birthday Monkey..............


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Happy birthdaaaaaay!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Hairazor!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Jan! I hope your day is as fabulous as you are and filled with Halloween goodness. I hope it is magical and fun and I hope you get wonderful gifts and lots of delicious cake.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday HR


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy birthday, Hairazor!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the birthday well wishes and cool art work. It makes a haunter's heart feel cozy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hairazor! I thought I had posted earlier, but I guess that was just in my head. Anyway, it's still your birthday so I'm not to late. I hope it was a great one, and you got to do something Halloweeine for your Birthday. All the best, you deserve it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Belated Birthday Hairazor! I hope you had a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!! *


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A very belated Happy Birthday from me too Hairazor!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A belated Happy Birthday, Hairazor!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Wish to ya!!!!!


----------

